# Tanja Lasch



## SM100582 (9 Jan. 2017)

Hey,

ich suche alles aktuelle von Tanja Lasch. Zum Beispiel von gestern, 8.1.17 beim smago Award in Berlin. Aber gern auch Älteres.
Wäre Euch sehr dankbar, wenn Ihr da weiterhelfen könntet!
:thx::thumbup:


----------



## Fuchs2010 (9 Jan. 2017)

Wo liegt das Problem?
Du kannst das Netzt nach "Tanja Lasch" durchkämmen (Homepage, Facebook, Instagram usw.). Da findest Du eine ganze Mege.


----------



## SM100582 (10 Jan. 2017)

Fuchs2010 schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Problem?
> Du kannst das Netzt nach "Tanja Lasch" durchkämmen (Homepage, Facebook, Instagram usw.). Da findest Du eine ganze Mege.



Verstehe die Frage nicht? 🤔 Gibt's von allen anderen auch an den genannten Orten und trotzdem wird hier danach gesucht und gebeten. 😉


----------

